# Steuersatz beim Lapierre X-Control 310 2008



## volli40 (31. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
wer kann mir sagen welchen Steuersatz mein Bike hat.
Integriert oder semi-integriert.
Aufschrift Lapierre I.S.
Bike: x-Control 310 Modell 2008

Gruß
volli40


----------



## Papa Midnight (31. Dezember 2009)

Semi-integriert 1 1/8"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volli40 (31. Dezember 2009)

Danke!!


----------

